# Does life get any better than this?



## James3214

The sun is shining, +30c and not a cloud in the sky. Open air swimming pools are full and the 'Biergarten's are serving tasty cold beer and furnished with big TV screens to show the World Cup and the (up to now) successful progress of the 'Mannschaft'.

Does life get any better than this?


----------



## twostep

Biergarten is tempting but a nice cool patio will have to do:>) Soccer has never been an interest of mine.


----------



## Stuttgartgirl

James3214 said:


> The sun is shining, +30c and not a cloud in the sky. Open air swimming pools are full and the 'Biergarten's are serving tasty cold beer and furnished with big TV screens to show the World Cup and the (up to now) successful progress of the 'Mannschaft'.
> 
> Does life get any better than this?


Ahhh, Biergartens, one of my favourite things about living in Germany.


----------



## Michele_B

James3214 said:


> The sun is shining, +30c and not a cloud in the sky. Open air swimming pools are full and the 'Biergarten's are serving tasty cold beer and furnished with big TV screens to show the World Cup and the (up to now) successful progress of the 'Mannschaft'.
> 
> Does life get any better than this?


 Yes it will get better, latest when you have -15°C and 1m of snow all around you. Then you will see what else Germany has to offer


----------



## miss_rose

James3214 said:


> The sun is shining, +30c and not a cloud in the sky. Open air swimming pools are full and the 'Biergarten's are serving tasty cold beer and furnished with big TV screens to show the World Cup and the (up to now) successful progress of the 'Mannschaft'.
> 
> Does life get any better than this?


Sounds like the good life to me.


----------

